# Terrazzo - Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für den Garten



## rut49 (23. März 2008)

Klaus,

Würdest du deine Terrazzo-Technik bitte mal genauer beschreiben? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß viele Hobbybastler neugierig geworden sind. So eine "schwebende Jungfrau" im Garten hat nicht jeder  

mit verschneiten Grüßen aus dem Lipperland  Regina


----------



## klaus e (23. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hallo Regina,
Terrazzo heißt die Technik, weil dem Zement ein körniges Marmor-Granulat beigemischt wird. Das ergibt zunächst eine mehr oder weniger grobe Oberfläche. Man kann die nach belieben so lassen oder aber anschleifen und glätten. Das ergibt, je nach Fleiß des Künstlers, hochglanzpolierte Flächen. Früher ¿ (Ironie) gabs so was als Fensterbänke. Unsere Skulpturen sind alle rau belassen  
Zunächst bastelt man sich aus Hasendraht das Grundgerüst. Das wird dann möglichst fest mit zerknülltem Zeitungspapier "gestopft". Kopf, Arme und ähnliches werden separat geformt und gestopft und dann mit Draht am Korpus befestigt.
Dann wird die Zement-Granulat-Mischung angesetzt. Mit einem kleinen Spachtel trägt man nun die erste Schicht auf den Draht. Nach dem Aushärten folgt eine zweite Schicht. Mit Pigmenten kann hier auch schon Farbe ins Spiel kommen. Zum Schluss sollte das Drahtgerüst mit einer etwa zwei Zentimeter dicken Zementschicht bedeckt sein.
Die "Schwebende" hat nach dem Härten einen Bikini aus Acrylfarbe bekommen. Der blättert nach dem 3. Winter und wird demnächst durch eine andere Bademode ersetzt...:smoki Damit das Gewicht ihr nicht die Beine abreisst, habe ich der Dame zunächst ein Skelett aus Gewindestangen und Alublechen verpasst. Daran wurden Stahlseile (aus dem Bootszubehörladen) befestigt. Daran habe ich die "Hängemattenseile" gebunden und das ganze dann zwischen Zaun und Buch gehievt. Da die Dame während der Schöpfungsphase an Größe und Gewicht stark zulegte, glaubte zunächst niemand im Kurs, dass das funktioniert - nur ich!  
Der "Sprudelstein" ist in der Masse mit Pigment gefärbt. Da ist keinerlei Malerarbeit gefragt - das hält!
Die beiden "Klettermaxe" hat meine Frau kreiert und naturbelassen. Die "Katze" sieht jetzt ihrer 4. Saison entgegen und ist bei unserem Kater fester Programmpunkt bei seinen Inspektionsgängen im Garten.
Alle Figuren bleiben selbstverständlich das ganze Jahr draußen. Will mir ja keinen Bruch heben, wehalb wir auch keine "bergungsintensiven" __ Kübelpflanzen im Garten haben 
Frohe Ostern ins Lipperland
Klaus


----------



## rut49 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hallo, Klaus,

Ich danke dir für die schnelle und präziese Antwort. Ich werde mich da, glaube ich, mal ranwagen. Da ich schon mehrmals mit Ton gearbeitet habe, wäre dies mal etwas anderes, zumal der Ton immer gebrannt werden muß, was ja bei dieser Arbeit entfällt. Ich habe mich allerdings bisher nie an Figuren herangewagt, aber probieren geht über studieren. Deine Frau und du habt wohl das gleiche "Geschick", ich könnte gar nicht sagen, was am schönsten ist. An die "Schwebene" werde ich mich natürlich nicht rantrauen, erst mal klein anfangen! 

Eine Frage hätte ich allerdings noch: woher bekomme ich Marmorgranulat?

Nochmals danke und 
:cu Regina


----------



## klaus e (23. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hallo Regina,
gute Frage, die Materialien waren jeweils in der Kursgebühr enthalten. Ich sende die die Adresse und Tel.Nr. per PN
Gehe jetzt ne Runde Schnee schippen 
österliche(?) Grüße
Klaus


----------



## klaus e (23. März 2008)

*AW: Dann mal raus*

Hallo Regina,
nochmal Ich...
Habe ein wenig gegoo.. und folgendes gefunden:
Marmor und Konsorten: Terramineral, www.badische-terrazzo.de
Weisszement: www.dyckerhoffweiss.de
Viel Spaß
Klaus


----------



## Dodi (23. März 2008)

*AW: Terrazzo - Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für den Garten*

Hallo, Ihr Lieben!

Ich habe mal die "Terrazzo-Geschichte" von der Vorstellung von Klaus abgetrennt und ein neues Thema hierzu eröffnet. 

Das führt sonst dort zu weit und geht evtl. auch unter... 

Übrigens eine super Gestaltungsmöglichkeit für unsere Gärten!
Vielen Dank, Klaus!


----------



## axel (26. März 2008)

*AW: Terrazzo - Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für den Garten*

Hallo Klaus !

Ich wollte mich auch mal für Deine tolle Beschreibung bedanken ! 
Vielleicht könnte ich auf diese Weise meinen Wasserfall formen .
Ich kenn auch einen Künstler der tolle Figuren aus Schnee geformt hat .
Vielleicht kann ich den ja mal einspannen ich versteh mich mit ihm ganz gut .

Liebe Grüße 

axel


----------



## klaus e (28. März 2008)

*AW: Terrazzo - Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für den Garten*

Hallo Axel,
ich war zwei Tage in beruflich in Schweden, deshalb die verspätete Antwort (wird hier und anderswo öfter vorkommen). Da ichja ein "großer" Forumsleser bin, habe ich von deinem Projekt schon etwas mitbekommen. Kannste natürlich in "Terrazzo"-Technik machen, aber Zement oder Traszszement auf deinen Hasendraht ergibt unterm Strich das gleiche Ergebnis - die Technik ist die selbe!
Wichtig ist für deinen Bachlauf, dass du einen stabilen Untergrund hast. Egal wie der Bachlauf letztendlich ausgeführt wird, wenn die Basis rutscht, wird's instabil. Meinen Bach (eher Sturzbach), habe ich in ein vorhandenes Geländeprofil modelliert. Die "Katarakte" habe ich mit "Ruckzuck-Zement stabilisiert. Funktioniert seit zwei Jahren einwandfrei und ohne Frostschäden.
Mein Rat an dich: Sorge für einen soliden Unterbau. Fürs grobe kannst du Pflanzsteine, Schutt oder verdichteten Erdaushub verwenden. 
Solltest du die Terrazzo-Technik für deine Bach einsetzen wollen, musst du das Drahtgerüst sehr prall mit geknülltem Zeitungspaier stopfen. Das erscheint mir persönlich schwierig.
Alternative: Schütt' deinen Hügel auf, verdichte und befestige ihn. Modelliere den Bachlauf, lege ihn mit Vlies aus, verlege eine Folie, leg nochmals Vlies drauf, setze deine "Charaktersteine" und fixiere sie mit dem "Ruckzuck-Zement aus dem Baumarkt. Auch die Bachsohle kannst du so recht einfach dauerhaft gestalten: Den Zement auf die Folie auftragen, Fixsteine oder Schwellen applizieren, wässern und anschließend mit Sand und Kieseln abdecken.
Terrazzo ist meiner Meinung nach zu aufwendig, um "nur" einen Bachlauf zu gestalten.
Trotz allem: Viel Vergnügen und Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben
Grüße vom (leicht unterkühltem)
Klaus


----------



## axel (28. März 2008)

*AW: Terrazzo - Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für den Garten*

Hallo Klaus !

Ich brauche die Terrazzo ja für meinen Wasserfall ! Einen Bachlauf hab ich nicht .Ich hab an meinem Teich im Badebereich eine Betonplatte schräg mit Überhang zum Teich angestellt . Dort soll ein Wasserfall in den Teich fallen .
Ich hab mal ein Foto gemacht .Dort kommt noch ein dicker Wasserstrahl herunter . Das Wasser soll aber mal auf der gesamten Breite der oberen Kante in den Teich fallen. 
Mein Problem ist wie verkleide ich die Betonplatte . Das Problem ist das sie ja frei über dem Teich steht , weil schräg angestellt. Ich wollte schon teuren Epoxidharzkleber kaufen und was aus Plaste Formen . 
Da ist mir das mit der Terrazzotechnik lieber . Nur mit Karnikeldraht werd ich nicht auskommen ich hab aber noch Baustahlmatten für die Stabilität .
Die Feinformung mach ich dann mit Terrazzotechnik .
Hier noch ein Foto vom Wasserfall.

Foto 

Vielen Dank für Deine Beschreibung des Bachlaufaufbaus . Die Tip s kann ich für den oberen Wasserfallbereich gebrauchen  

Im Hintergrund sieht mal den Erdhügel für den Wasserfall

Foto 


Liebe Grüße   

axel


----------



## klaus e (29. März 2008)

*AW: Terrazzo - Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für den Garten*

Hallo Axel,
jetzt hab ichs auch kapiert  
Ich denke, wir sind Geistesverwandte, einfach ist zu einfach...
Durch die Schrägstellung der Betonplatte hast du dir eine reizvolle Aufgabe beschert. Da die Platte ja auch mit Folie bedeckt ist, wird es wohl noch einen Dreh kniffliger. Egal was du dort applizierst, es wird stets Feuchtigkeit zwischen Folie und Verkleidung eindringen. Das kann durch Kapillarwirkung aus dem Teich hochziehen, von oben durch Wasserfall und Witterung eindringen oder aber eine Mischung aus beidem sein.
Dauerhaft befestigen kannst du deine Verkleidung durch eine stabile mechanische Retention. Dazu kannst du Gewindehaken mit Dübeln in die Platte schrauben. Daran befestigst du deine Stahlmatte und betonierst sie. Nachteil: Du perforierst die Folie
Andere Möglichkeit: Du formst die Matte so, dass sie über die Oberkante gezogen wird. Dann kannst du das Teil hinter der Betonplatte sicher verankern und dann verputzen. Deinen Bachlauf formst du dann so, dass der Übergang dadurch verdeckt wird.
Trotzdem: Da du schon Wasser im Teich hast, würde ich mit der Arbeit auf wärmeres Wetter warten. Im Wasser stehend "über Kopf" betonieren und zementieren ist bestimmt eine besondere Art der Leibesertüchtigung 
Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden
LG Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Annett (29. März 2008)

*AW: Terrazzo - Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für den Garten*

Hallo Klaus,

ich interessiere mich ebenfalls für Deine Technik, wenn auch nicht beim Teichbau. 

Wir haben bei uns drei neue Hoftorsäulen, die für normale Abdeckplatten aus dem Baumarkt zu dick waren. Also hat Joachim aus OSB-Platten entsprechende Gußformen gemacht und selbst Platten gegossen und aufgesetzt.
Foto 
Die sind aber optisch irgendwie noch nicht so ganz das, was ich mir unter "perfekt" vorstelle......  
Frauen halt. 

Mir schwebt da eher sowas   direkt auf diese Platten noch drauf vor.
Gibts so ähnlich an einem uralten Tor im Nachbarort. Aber die werden das wohl nicht freiwillig rausrücken. 

Meine Überlegung war jetzt, 3 billige Spielbälle irgendwo zu ergattern, diese mit Draht zu umwickeln und dann Deine Technik anzuwenden. Evtl. kommt noch eine Metallstange in die Mitte, um das Ganze mit der unteren Konstruktion sicher zu verbinden. 
Oder ein Metallstab senkrecht und unten dran ein angeschweißtes X, welches in die zweite Platte eingegossen wird.  

Was sagst Du dazu? Ginge das und hält das später auch (für Jahre)?
Oder sollte der Ball doch besser mit Zeitung ausgestopft werden?

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## Joachim (29. März 2008)

*AW: Terrazzo - Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für den Garten*

... sie lässt nicht locker, mit ihren Kugeln ...  

Warum sollte man eigentlich die Kugeln nicht auch so machen können:

Nen Gummiball der gewünschten Größe, ausgießen, fertig?


----------



## klaus e (29. März 2008)

*AW: Terrazzo - Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für den Garten*

Hallo Annett, Hallo Joachim,
oops, da habe ich ja was losgetreten...
Kaum aus der Deckung ins aktive Forumsleben geschritten, bin ich jetzt schon als Moderator gefragt, wenn auch nicht in Teichfragen 
Also, ganz behutsam:
@Joachim: Natürlich kannst du Bälle ausgießen. Nimmst du dafür aber Zement oder Gips, gibt es bereits beim Aushärten die ersten Risse. Das Material ist hier einfach zu dick. Bastelst du eine Armierung in den Ball, kannst du auch gleich dem Wunsch von Annett folgen... Verzeihung:beeten 
@Annett: Natürlich geht das, und es hält über Jahre jeder Witterung stand! Aber: Kaufe nur einen Spielball. Darüber formst du mit dem Hasendraht das Gerüst, nimmst den Ball wieder raus, stopfst das Ganze dann fest mit Zeitungspapier aus, drückst deine Kugel in Form (Geht recht einfach), verrödelst die Öffnung mit Draht und trägst die Zementmischung auf. Am Besten, du steckst auch gleich ein Rohr oder Stange in die Kugel. Eine entsprechende Bohrung in die Abschlussplatten eurer Hoftorsäulen und die fertige Skulptur mit Kleber oder Zement befestigen - erdbebensicher, hat mein Nachbar mit Katzenfiguren (1,30 m hoch) gemacht.
Weshalb soll der Ball wieder raus und die Plackerei mit dem Papier erfolgen?: Das Papier nimmt einen Teil der Feuchtigkeit aus der Zementmischung. Sie haftet besser auf dem Untergrund und härtet auch schneller aus. Von dem Ball wird dir die Pampe ständig runtertropfen. Das macht große Schweinerei und auch überhaupt keinen Spaß 
Noch etwas zur Technik: Benutze einen kleinen Modellierspachtel und trage die Mischung in kleinen Portionen auf. Achte dabei darauf, das der Zement durch den Draht dringt. Schichtstärke sollte gleichmäßig sein und der Draht im ersten Durchgang komplett bedeckt sein. Nach 24 h kann dann die zweite Schicht folgen.   
Vertragt euch bitte :beeten  und viel Spaß beim basteln wünscht euch
Klaus


----------



## Annett (29. März 2008)

*AW: Terrazzo - Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für den Garten*

Hallo Klaus,

wir vertragen uns (fast) immer. 
Wegen sowas hängt bei uns nicht gleich der Haussegen schief. 

Ich werde die nächste Woche mal sehen, dass ich zum Baumarkt komme... brauche sowieso schon wieder Sonnenblumenkerne.
Die Piepmätze draußen fressen mir noch die Haare vom Kopf und es gibt kaum Nachschub.


----------



## klaus e (29. März 2008)

*AW: Terrazzo - Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten für den Garten*

n'Abend Annett,
schön zu hören, dass mit dem Vertragen. Tun wir uns auch meistens - bin aber sehr oft weg...
Mir kam da so eine Idee: Ich könnte ja mal unsere "Terrazzo-Gurus" fragen, ob sie einen Kurs für uns Teich:crazy  durchführen möchten. Die haben selber einen Teich, aber waren nie und nimmer im Forum... Sprecht sie bitte nicht darauf an...
In der Regel beginnen die Kurse Freitags zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 mit Hasendrahtbiegen und Stopfen. Samstags wird ab 10:00 Massa aufgetragen, Ende gegen 19:00.
Sonntags folgt die zweite Schicht. Ende: je nach Größenwahn gegen 15:00 Uhr.
Dann bleiben die Skulpturen 1 - 2 Wochen zum Aushärten im Kreativhof und werden dann in die Gärten gebracht.
Falls Interesse besteht, könnte ich mich um Unterkunft und "buntes" Rahmenprogramm kümmern.
LG und schönes Rest-WE
Klaus


----------

